# Lacock, Chippenham Lighting Course



## Stevedevil (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi 

Ive just booked a Lighting & Portrait Weekend in Lacock, near Chippenham.

June 2nd & 3rd

Details at  www.theflashcentre.com and follow the link for Lighting Courses

Be great to get an insight into studio setup etc

Be great to meet up too

Steve


----------

